# Review: Meguiars NXT Metal Polish



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

*What am I testing?*
Meguiars NXT Generation all metal polish

*The blurb*
New anti-corrosive technology locks in the shine. NXT All Metal Polysh cleans, polishes and protects all wheels, stainless steel exhausts, chrome air intakes and valve covers, aluminium, brass, copper, silver and all other bright-work components. Meguiar's Microscopic Diminishing Abrasive Technology (MDAT) removes built-up oxidation, tarnishing and staining faster and safer than traditional/harsh abrasives.

-Quickly and easily cleans and polishes all metal surfaces to a Mirror-Bright shine.
-ESP's leave behind a protective, synthetic barrier to shield out moisture and contaminants.
-Anti corrosive agents fight against environmental attacks and degradation.
Cleans, polishes and protects in one step.

*My first impressions.*
Looking at the packaging, it comes in a robust electric blue tub with dashes of fluorescent green here and there which makes it stand out. The product inside is a blue paste which when swiped, quickly melts and when I rubbed it into my fingers, felt very soft and the abrasives weren't harsh. It has a nice smell that I can best describe as a chemical aniseed/liquorice smell.


















*So what am I testing it on?*
I wanted to try it on a couple surfaces so it was tested on a set of Mazda RX8 exhausts and a stainless steel bin lid (I'll explain why later).

The exhausts were in an extremely neglected state, looking like they've never been cleaned let alone polished and protected. Which is another reason I was keen to try this products as it states that it cleans, polishes and protects all in one. So I started by cleaning them with a very light dilution of a mild acidic wheel cleaner to get the baked on grime moving (note, the dilution was 10:1 water: product so very weak):

At the start:








And after the stubborn contamination had been removed using the wheel cleaner and a soft Microfibre towel:









So as you can see the finish was well tarnished and still extremely dull, there was also some corrosion on the bottom of the exhaust which couldn't be helped. I used the NXT metal polish with a Flexi-pads Tri-foam oval applicator as it had a slightly tougher cutting side which seemed to be needed here:









The paste goes on nice and thin and minimal effort is needed to get it moving and start gaining results, you can see the polished finish coming through qute quickly and after around 3-4 minutes of easy polishing, I had this result:

















*My conclusion*
As you can see in the pictures, some of the surface had corroded and sadly this couldn't be helped. But I was very pleased with the result it gave on the rest of the finish and the exhaust felt very smooth and protected. It also removed the tarnishing with minimal effort and time and really brought back the reflective stainless steel look. The exhausts were quite tricky to get to so I tried it on a stainless bin lid as it was a broader, flatter surface so I could portray the results more clearly:








The left hand side was cleaned with APC but still has alot of marks etc. I think you can agree that the right hand side, which had been polished, looks much much better and reflective.

*Should you buy it?*
With it costing around £7.90, I would say for a product like this which comes in paste form and gives brilliant results with such minimal effort, to me its worth every penny and with surfaces that are better looked after I'm sure it will give even better results. It definitely gets the the thumbs up from me :thumb:

Fore more information on the product, take a look here:
http://www.meguiars.co.uk/product/228/NXT-Metal-Polysh/
and alot of the traders have it if you want to buy it. If you're looking for an easy to use, all in one metal polish, then this is the one for you :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Great stuff... there are products that get used regularly and not site reviews for them.
Been thinking on and off for months about doing something like this.
Great stuff and great results...:thumb:


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks for that review , it's going on my shopping list:thumb:


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Glad I could help guys-you won't be disappointed :thumb:


----------



## TheKeano (May 3, 2011)

The bins a great idea! Can easily see the difference


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats a great review here Jake, many thanks for taking the time and effort for posting this very useful review, great results on the exhaust plus the bin lid, clearly shows this works.

Have a great week Jake :thumb:


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

TheKeano said:


> The bins a great idea! Can easily see the difference


I thought I'd try it as the exhausts on the RX8 are very tricky to get to being shielded with plastic :thumb:


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Thats a great review here Jake, many thanks for taking the time and effort for posting this very useful review, great results on the exhaust plus the bin lid, clearly shows this works.
> 
> Have a great week Jake :thumb:


Glad you liked it mate, I'm surprised it hasn't been reviewed yet :thumb:


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

Using autosol at the mo but will give this a try


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

I found this was more effective than Autosol, and works out cheaper :thumb:


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm just gutted i dont have a shiney bit on my pipe


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Nice review there buddy this is good stuff I use it alot Nice work :thumb:


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

kempe said:


> Nice review there buddy this is good stuff I use it alot Nice work :thumb:


 The trouble is, the mrs seen how well it worked on the bin and now she wants me to do all the sinks and taps


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

JakeWhite said:


> The trouble is, the mrs seen how well it worked on the bin and now she wants me to do all the sinks and taps


Not your domain matey :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Sirmally2 said:


> Not your domain matey :lol::lol::lol:


:lol: I may just buy her a pot for christmas :lol:


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

JakeWhite said:


> :lol: I may just buy her a pot for christmas :lol:


Haha, im sure i know where that would end up... :devil:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

JakeWhite said:


> The trouble is, the mrs seen how well it worked on the bin and now she wants me to do all the sinks and taps


Already done mine and the cooker aswell :lol:


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Sirmally2 said:


> Haha, im sure i know where that would end up... :devil:


Right in my detailing bag! It would just be a better excuse for me to buy another tub :thumb:


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

kempe said:


> Already done mine and the cooker aswell :lol:


I'm thinking about it :tumbleweed:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Jake, have you got any aluminium metal surround windows outside, might be worth while getting a ladder out, and polishing them, this time of year with nxt 
Just a thought


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

JakeWhite said:


> I'm thinking about it :tumbleweed:


I always find something to do just to shut her up

"Babes Im going to buy this"

"Your spending more money"

"But it will make the shower easy to clean"

"How long does it take to get here" 

Works like a charm :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

top tip is to get a dremmel style tool as well... these can get into tight areas and really get the metal polish working hard...

nice review though, I like the bin! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Jake, have you got any aluminium metal surround windows outside, might be worth while getting a ladder out, and polishing them, this time of year with nxt
> Just a thought


All mine are uPVC mate  but it looks like I'll be doing all the taps and sinks if my mrs gets her way!


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

kempe said:


> I always find something to do just to shut her up
> 
> "Babes Im going to buy this"
> 
> ...


:lol: one thing i have learnt, is that alot of detailing stuff can be put to good use around the house, so that's always a good comeback


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> top tip is to get a dremmel style tool as well... these can get into tight areas and really get the metal polish working hard...
> 
> nice review though, I like the bin! :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


I'll keep that in mind :thumb: well I was thinking 'what's bigger and flatter?.......shiny bin!' :lol:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

JakeWhite said:


> All mine are uPVC mate  but it looks like I'll be doing all the taps and sinks if my mrs gets her way!


UPVC, thats better  Jake you have done a real good review on the metal nxt and really opened alot of peoples eyes on here, i totally agree with yourself, it is more cost effective than autosol alone, and a tub of that will last ages i should think.

Takecare Buddie, speak soon :thumb:


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> UPVC, thats better  Jake you have done a real good review on the metal nxt and really opened alot of peoples eyes on here, i totally agree with yourself, it is more cost effective than autosol alone, and a tub of that will last ages i should think.
> 
> Takecare Buddie, speak soon :thumb:


Cheers buddy :thumb: speak soon.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

JakeWhite said:


> I found this was more effective than Autosol, and works out cheaper :thumb:


That is one hell of a big statement!:doublesho I've yet to come across a scenario where Autosol doesn't get the job done quickly. That said, I tend to use it with 0000 gauge wire wool.

Did you find it as economical in use as Autosol?


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

nick.s said:


> That is one hell of a big statement!:doublesho I've yet to come across a scenario where Autosol doesn't get the job done quickly. That said, I tend to use it with 0000 gauge wire wool.
> 
> Did you find it as economical in use as Autosol?


With it being a paste, I found I hardly used any as it was very well lubricated so just kept working and working until I got the result I desired :thumb:


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

james_death said:


> Great stuff... there are products that get used regularly and not site reviews for them.
> Been thinking on and off for months about doing something like this.
> Great stuff and great results...:thumb:


Been thinking about this too for a while. I'm definately going to buy some now. Great review Jake:thumb:


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

WannaBd said:


> Been thinking about this too for a while. I'm definately going to buy some now. Great review Jake:thumb:


Cheers mate :thumb: cracking stuff IMO


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

JakeWhite said:


> With it being a paste, I found I hardly used any as it was very well lubricated so just kept working and working until I got the result I desired :thumb:


Happy days  And being readily available on the average retail park (Halfrauds), it's win win.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

This is my metal polish of choice. Great results, easy to use and seems to last forever!!


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

id_doug said:


> This is my metal polish of choice. Great results, easy to use and seems to last forever!!


:thumb: I also like that it cleans, polishes and protects all in one  happy days


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Ok the mrs is now a convert!:

























After using it she was saying "how much is it? where can I get it?"..............:devil:


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Score! the mrs wants to buy some for herself but said I may aswell get another tub to save on shipping. I think I'll get the motorcycle version :thumb:


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

JakeWhite said:


> Ok the mrs is now a convert!:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am glad to see I am not the only one who does that  also very good on the cooker hood :thumb: in fact it might need doing again or is that just an excuse to polish something when the weather is crap outside???....


----------



## Craikeybaby (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm also a fan of this product for polishing exhausts.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2011)

lol i was about to say my other half uses it to polish our sink!!


----------

